# Need ideas/ help!



## StatiiC (Feb 15, 2011)

Sup speaker heads. Im new to this website and i wanna build a new speaker tower around 5-6 foot for my family room. What brand of speakers should i go with? And what type od tweeter should i use? Im gonna be using 2 12" subs for bass.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to HTS! For starters what kind of a budget do you plan on? Are you gonna do an Active crossover or passive?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Have you ever designed before? 

If you want to build monkey coffins with 12" woofers, take a look at this.

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8691

Whatever you choose, try and go with a proven design. Speaker design is not easy. I've looked in to it for awhile, but I've yet to find the spare time to do it, not to mention, that just when I think I'm looking at enough variables, I'm missing something else. Still don't fully get baffle step correction yet....


----------



## StatiiC (Feb 15, 2011)

bambino said:


> Welcome to HTS! For starters what kind of a budget do you plan on? Are you gonna do an Active crossover or passive?


im on a $2000 budget. Im looking to run 4 8 inchs into 1 terminal.


I was looking at this and decided to do that.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

StatiiC said:


> im on a $2000 budget. Im looking to run 4 8 inchs into 1 terminal.
> 
> 
> I was looking at this and decided to do that.


What do you plan on using for amplification? That is a lot of drivers to be playing with. Have you designed and built speakers before or are you going with a proven design? If your budget is that high then i'd hate to see it wasted on a bad sounding setup.
Not to discourage you but i'm in your boat right now, i've got all my drivers and amps along with a half dozen test boxes, there is alot of work involved in the whole concept to get everything just right, i wish it was so easy as to just throw some drivers in a cabinet and have them sound great.


----------



## StatiiC (Feb 15, 2011)

i plan on using a receivers(onkyo TX-8255). I dont plan on spending all the money.


----------

